
Ask HN: How do you find influential bloggers to promote your product - spandey256
Hi,
We have created Colearn ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;colearn.xyz ). A platform for finding people to learn with you. We have done our initial validation and got few 100s users from reddit and other sites. How can we reach out to bloggers who influential in this market?
======
tmaly
try Medium, Quora, or try the reverse market technique outlined by Pat Flynn
in the book Will it Fly

~~~
spandey256
Thanks for the reply. We have tried medium and got decent amount of traffic
from there. The story got published in hackernoon.
[https://hackernoon.com/find-people-to-learn-with-colearn-
bbf...](https://hackernoon.com/find-people-to-learn-with-colearn-
bbfa6b7f7570#.ql58zo0st) But I want to know what can be done beyond medium and
quora. Thanks for the book suggestion I will read it.

